# Error's cleaning house sale!!!



## successfulerror (Nov 29, 2006)

Model No: PPL (everything works but it need a new battery) 50 OBO




Link Depot Male DVI to FEMALE DVI 6ft 5 OBO




Maxtor 200 GB Hard Drive 50 OBO




Sony PS3 1000 OBO i have 4




ZALMAN 9500 LED 2 Ball CPU Cooler used 30 OBO
updated!
will ship world wide... just add shipping cost


----------



## Jet (Nov 29, 2006)

Is it a 9700 instead of a 9500? Why are you getting rid of it? What condition is it in (used is vague)? In other words, I might be interested.


----------



## successfulerror (Nov 29, 2006)

it's a 9500 and i'm cleaning house... everything working!!!


----------



## Bramp (Nov 29, 2006)

Is that laptop a Pentium 2, what are the specs on it? im interested but not interested, as it looks kinda old, and I have no cash... I'll let my bro know about it though... he might be interested... can it be used without the battery? Like if I plug it in... also does it have ethernet? or like what is that called, can I hook it up to high speed internet? or modem only?


----------



## mrbagrat (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm assuming its out of my price range but how much is the ps3?


----------



## computermaineack (Nov 29, 2006)

Well...the ps3 is $1,000 or best offer....i'm offering $50.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Nov 29, 2006)

computermaineack said:


> Well...the ps3 is $1,000 or best offer....i'm offering $50.



Im offering $70.


----------



## Bramp (Nov 29, 2006)

$90


----------



## footballstevo75 (Nov 29, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:


> Im offering $70.



$200


----------



## computermaineack (Nov 29, 2006)

footballstevo75 said:


> $200



$201


----------



## successfulerror (Nov 29, 2006)

yeah, the PS3 is 1000 Or Better Offer


----------



## successfulerror (Nov 29, 2006)

the laptop is P2 128mb ram i think the hard drive is 10 gb and the CD drive is 
1X


----------



## mrbagrat (Nov 29, 2006)

You have 4 ps3's you said? So how bout one auction for each?


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Nov 29, 2006)

error. can i know bout that laptop, thats the same kind next to me cpi 

thanks


----------



## successfulerror (Nov 29, 2006)

successfulerror said:


> the laptop is P2 128mb ram i think the hard drive is 10 gb and the CD drive is
> 1X


that's pretty much it, the only thing that doesn't work is the battery...


----------



## Jet (Nov 29, 2006)

successfulerror said:


> it's a 9500 and i'm cleaning house... everything working!!!



So is it a 9700 or 9500? Your listing says a 9700, but you just said a 9500


----------



## successfulerror (Nov 29, 2006)

fixed it thanks, it's a used 9500


----------



## Saurian (Nov 30, 2006)

Why you getting rid of the 9500?


----------



## successfulerror (Nov 30, 2006)

the 9500 is used with all the prts for a 939 cpu... works great!!!! i don't need it because i use a Asus heatsink now


----------



## successfulerror (Dec 2, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Bramp (Dec 2, 2006)

if that fan would stick onto a P4 socket 478 I would jump on it..


----------



## Bobo (Dec 2, 2006)

It does, i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Bramp (Dec 2, 2006)

successfulerror said:


> the 9500 is used with all the prts for a 939 cpu... works great!!!! i don't need it because i use a Asus heatsink now



hmm what would we do to make sure, im tight on money and can't have a mistake.. Is there a model number we could get, and look it up?


----------



## Bobo (Dec 2, 2006)

The Zalman CNPS9500 LED Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler primary innovation lies in the patented "figure 8" shape bending of its three heat pipes to produce results equivalent to six heat pipes. The aerodynamically designed ultra slim copper heat sink fins, and their optimized performance layout, maximizes cooling efficiency and performance while minimizing airflow resistance and overall weight. 

*Features:* 
-100% copper heat sink with aerodynamically optimized tunnel design for maximum cooling efficiency 
-Innovative patented heat pipe bending design for a heat transfer capacity equivalent to 6 heat pipes using only 3 
-Ultra quiet CNPS 92mm opaque fan with blue LED 

*Fan specs:*

*Fan Speed:* 1350 rpm - 2600 rpm 
*Noise Level:* 18 dBA - 27 dBA
*Power:* 6W or lower
*Bearing Type:* Dual Ball Bearing
*Fan Size:* 92x92x25 MM  

*Compatibility* 
-Intel P4 (Socket 775/478) including Dual Core P4 CPUs 
-AMD Sempron/AMD 64 (Socket 754/939/940) including Dual Core AMD A64 X2 CPUs


----------



## Bramp (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Bobo thank m8  

successfulerror, look what a good job Bobo is doing for your thread, are you going to give him a tip? LOL im just kidding...

Zalman 9500 fan Sold To bramp!

I am sending you a PM now....




Bobo said:


> The Zalman CNPS9500 LED Ultra Quiet CPU Cooler primary innovation lies in the patented "figure 8" shape bending of its three heat pipes to produce results equivalent to six heat pipes. The aerodynamically designed ultra slim copper heat sink fins, and their optimized performance layout, maximizes cooling efficiency and performance while minimizing airflow resistance and overall weight.
> 
> *Features:*
> -100% copper heat sink with aerodynamically optimized tunnel design for maximum cooling efficiency
> ...


----------



## Bobo (Dec 2, 2006)

hey just one point...make sure successfulerror has the parts to mount it to a 478 socket still, because he was using it on a socket 939 computer.  The HSF is the same, but the mounting brackets are different.


----------



## successfulerror (Dec 2, 2006)

sorry, i only have the parts for a 939 mobo...


----------



## Bramp (Dec 2, 2006)

successfulerror said:


> sorry, i only have the parts for a 939 mobo...



arg I looked aroun, newegg, and yahoo search, could not find any clamps for it  sorry this one got away


----------



## successfulerror (Dec 4, 2006)

hump


----------



## bebopin64 (Dec 4, 2006)

im fairly interested in the monitor to go to dual screens.  i gots to think a bit but if i can i want to call dibs on it.


----------



## successfulerror (Dec 8, 2006)

bumb


----------



## -=[DeEP]Inferno=- (Dec 9, 2006)

would the laptop come with a wall plugin?


----------



## successfulerror (Dec 9, 2006)

no, the one i am using isn't mine but like i said everything is OBO


----------



## Lord Of The Ming (Dec 10, 2006)

will the fan fit a socket AM2?


----------



## Yo-Yo (Dec 10, 2006)

I would like to know everything you know about the laptop


----------

